# IRC - Java Chat Applet



## Warper (8. Oktober 2002)

Hi!

Ich bin gerade dabei ein alten Chat wieder ins Leben zu rufen. Was mir nur leider fehlt, ist ein IRC Java Chat Applet. Das heißt, ein Interface, mit dem es möglich ist über eine HTML Seite auf einen IRC Server zu connecten, bzw. am IRC teilzuhaben 

So etwas gibt es definitiv. Bsp: http://www.jpilot.com ! Nur hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust dafür 49$ hinzublättern.

Kennt jemand von euch kostenlose funktionsfähige? 

Bei hotscripts.com habe ich bereits geguckt, die haben nur welche gelistet die auf lokale IRC Server connecten können.

Ich würde mich super freuen wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet, denn ich bin wirklich am verzweifeln 

mfg Warper


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. Oktober 2002)

Hi,

es gibt Alternativen, die nach Hören und Sagen jedoch Ihre Makken haben sollen.

In Perl: http://cgiirc.sourceforge.net/

Läuft stabil.


----------



## Warper (11. Oktober 2002)

Vielen Dank!

Hab die Demo gerade ausprobiert und läuft eigentlich ziemlich cool. Ist das nicht eine ziemlich hohe webserver belastung, wenn ca 20 leute über dieses script chatten? Ich meine, perl oder php sind ja eigentlich nicht "live", das muss ja ständig refreshen!

mfg Warper


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Oktober 2002)

Ja, das ist richtig. Wenn sehr viele Leute in den Chat über ein WebFrontend kommen sollen, sollte lieber in ein JavaChatApplet investiert werden, da dieses ja auch clienseitig läuft und den Server damit nicht belastet.


----------

